
Microsoft wins multibillion-dollar cloud deal from AT&T - kungfudoi
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/16/microsoft-wins-multibillion-dollar-cloud-deal-from-att.html
======
sidcool
Google, with all its brilliant engineering will be left far 3rd in the cloud
race. AWS and Azure will eat into its existing clients. And not because they
have superior tech, but they know how to work with non technical customers. I
personally like Google cloud a lot

